# iPhone 4s get disconnected fron wifi oftenly and quickly



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi tech guys,
Iam using iphone 4s, since I bought if new in Dec 2011 always get connected to wifi or 3G stable,
yesterday I experienced getting disconnected ofently , especially when I use viber or VOIP phobe calls,
I never experieced a such, I used to turn off and restarted the OS, but this issue still exist,
I did not break jail or any, still as origin,
any one experienced similar issue or any solution for this will be highly appreciated,
many thanks in advance,


----------



## MitchandShawnna (Apr 23, 2013)

I would try updating your PRL's and make sure your OS is up-to-date first. Not sure if it's wifi or cellular data that's giving you problems, but those are both great steps. To update your PRL go to Settings > General > About and if there is a PRL update, it will notify you and you can download it. Then go to Settings > General > Software update and make sure you are go and up to date there.

If this fails, I would first reset the network settings by going to Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings.

If you continue to have the issue then we really need to know whether it is WiFi or Cellular data that's giving your the troubles to troubleshoot further.


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, 

Did you check the settings of your router? Your router could be acting up.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

All iPads seem to suffer from this disconnect issue and the latest iPad3 seems the worst of all judging by the number of Google hits on the subject!

I found that by far and away the best solution is to reset the Router and this fixes it every time. Granted it is a nuisance setting up the security and passwords again but in spite of the correct advice on unsecured networks, I have had my router unsecured for over three years and I've never had any unwanted visitors swiping my data usage!

Fact is most wireless networks have very limited range - often only thirty metres - so odds are heavily on your side nobody will connect to your wireless network and run up a huge data bill!

You may have to reset it a few times but after trying all the various suggestions on the forums (none of which worked) the factory reset worked every time!


----------

